# bureau d'étude



## Liphou

No sé como traducir eso "bureau d'étude" No es un despacho pero alli se discute los problemas o las cosas que hacer durante la construcción de un edificio por ejemplo. 
Espero que entiendan, nunca explico muy bien...
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

¿Quizás puedas usar: sala/oficina de proyectos? 

A ver qué dicen los demás.

Hasta luego.


----------



## bouee

Espera a ver qué dicen los nativos, propongo "oficina de estudios".


----------



## ed-hipo

tengo la impresion de que oficina de proyectos se dice en España y oficina de estudios mas bien en america del sur, a lo mejor estoy completamente equivocado!


----------



## bouee

No sé, me parece que "oficina de proyectos " no tiene exactamente el mismo sentido que en francés "bureau d'études". Un bureau d'études puede trabajar para un proyecto, o para averiguar algo que ya está hecho.   ¿¿¿¿  ????


----------



## amelesperanza

hello a todos!

En español se dice "*estudio*" y luego se precisa de qué, por ejemplo: estudio de arquitectura.

Espero que os sirva!


----------



## memel19

Hola!
Queria saber como se puede traducir "bureau d'études" en español, es algo como un despacho, una agencia que hace estudios para proyectos de construccion o proyectos industriales?

De antemano gracias, 
Un saludo


----------



## Gévy

Hola Memel,

Se puede decir:

- oficina de estudios
- despacho de estudios
- oficina/ despacho de estudios y proyectos

Hasta luego.


----------



## Talant

Buenas,

También es posible decir "gabinete de estudios/proyectos " cuando es una empresa pequeña de 1-4 ingenieros/arquitectos/...

Un saludo


----------



## memel19

Muchas gracias para vuestra repuestas tan rapidas
Decididamente, este foro me encanta!
Hasta luego!


----------



## amelesperanza

hola memel!

Esta pregunta ya se hizo, aquí está: 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=176410

Espero que te ayude!
saludos


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Este hilo antiguo me gustaria retomarlo dando la siguiente frase:
_Domaine Bureau d'études_
_... de maîtriser les outils de bureau d'études ..._

Mi traduccion seria:
Materia (Campo) Ingenieria
... de enseñar los utiles de los ingenieros ...

No esta bien verdad?
Alguna sugerencia


----------



## Gévy

Hola José,

No entiendo muy bien por qué traduces bureau d'études por Materia (campo) de ingenieria. 

Para la segunda parte no pondría enseñar, sino "a dominar las herramientas".

Pero creo que había en este mismo foro más hilos que trataban del bureau d'études, con otras propuestas de traducción.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Gracias Gevy, ya he mirado otros hilos pero no creo que lleguen a este punto. Te aclaro en verde

Este hilo antiguo me gustaria retomarlo dando la siguiente frase:
_Domaine Bureau d'études_
_... de maîtriser les outils de *bureau d'études* ..._

Mi traduccion seria:
Materia (Campo) Ingenieria
... de enseñar los utiles de los *ingenieros* ...

No esta bien verdad?
Alguna sugerencia

*Que te parece?*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cuando el *bureau d'études* es una empresa cuya actividad principal gira en torno al desarrollo y realización de proyectos, en España, se le llama *Ingeniería*. 

Cuando el *bureau d'études* es un departamento más dentro de una empresa, además de ingeniería también puede llamarse *oficina técnica*.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Claro, entonces, realmente a veces, es complicado realmente saber la traduccion literal, debemos guiarnos por el contexto pensando solamente que *bureau d'etude* esta compuesto por personas que realizan una determinada funcion y son expertos. Mas o menos no?

Merci beaucoup

En azul tildes!


----------



## Gévy

Pues ya que quieres mi opinión te diré que no me convence nada.

Pues Bureau d'études es donde se diseña, se hacen/revisan/adaptan proyectos, sean de ingeniería o de otra cosa. Rectifico, pues, después de ver el mensaje de Víctor. Me equivoco yo (ya os decía que no era experta en la materia, jajaja)

Enseñar no es maîtriser. Maîtriser es dominar, convertirse en experto de algo.

Se habla más de herramientas de trabajo (sean de tipo agrícolas o informáticas) que de útiles.

Bueno, pues esto es mi humilde parecer.

Espera a ver lo que piensan los demás, no soy ninguna experta en este campo.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Claro, entonces, realmente a veces, es complicado realmente saber la traduccion literal, debemos guiarnos por el contexto pensando solamente que *bureau d'etude* esta compuesto por personas que realizan una determinada funcion y son expertos. Mas o menos no?
> Merci beaucoup
> En azul tildes!


 
Partamos de la base que, en este ámbito, no todo es negro o blanco: cada empresa se organiza según sus recursos y medios, y según su campo.

En principio, en una oficina técnica -o departamento de ingeniería- de una Empresa todos sus componentes son expertos en alguna especialidad y desarrollan proyectos que, por lo general, otros departamentos de su Empresa se encargarán de llevar a cabo. 

En una Ingeniería, además de dichos expertos, también hay personal administrativo, secretaría, etc. Por lo general, las Ingenierías desarrollan proyectos, soluciones, que no necesariamente siempre realizarán ellas. Sin embargo, en la fase de ejecución de dichos proyectos, la Ingeniería sí que se encargará siempre, como responsable del proyecto, de la coordinación de los trabajos hasta la puesta en producción, cuanto y más si se trata de un proyecto llave en mano.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Merci beaucoup!
Un poco mas claro ahora.


----------



## plemy

Resulta que trabajo para unos *bureaux d'étude* cuando estoy en Francia y cuando estoy en América, trabajo para *empresas/firmas consultoras, *o simplemente *consultoras.*
Ahora si se quiere ser más preciso, se dice *consultora especializada en proyecto de arquitectura / desarrollo* etc.
Espero les sirva.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

_Bureau d'étude_ *Comment entreprise*: consultoría, asesoría técnica, oficina de proyectos

_Bureau d'étude_ *Comment département*: oficina de proyectos (normalmente de ingeniería)

¿Estamos de acuerdo? Creo haberlo resumido y que está bien.


----------



## chics

Víctor Pérez said:


> Cuando el *bureau d'études* es una empresa cuya actividad principal gira en torno al desarrollo y realización de proyectos, en España, se le llama *Ingeniería*.
> 
> Cuando el *bureau d'études* es un departamento más dentro de una empresa, además de ingeniería también puede llamarse *oficina técnica*.


 
¡De acuerdo!

Una *consultoría* es distinta, aunque puedan trabajar en ella ingenieros.

En una *ingeniería* "sólo" hay personal técnico, hacen proyectos de ingeniería y además tienen todas las herramientas necesarias para hacerlos. La organización y jerarquía también es distinta.

Un ingeniero que trabaja como particular, o con dos o tres socios, pueden montar un _despacho de ingeniería_. Un _estudio _se utiliza más para arquitectura o interiorismo, aunque ellos también pueden utilizar _despacho_.

*Maîtriser* no es enseñar, es ser experto en algo.

Saludos.


----------



## IndiaVaranasi

Bonjour,
Savez-vous quel est le mot exact pour traduire en espagnol "Bureau d'études" dans une entreprise  ? Oficina de diseño ?
merci d'avance


----------



## shaky

Escritorio / despacho de estudio.
Je suis pas très sûre. Attend d'autres réponses.


----------



## IndiaVaranasi

OK, Merci pour ta réponse rapide !


----------



## GURB

Hola India
Gévy a déjà donné la réponse; c'est *oficina de proyectos* . on dit aussi *gabinete de estudios*.


----------



## Epifanides

También puede ser *Centro de estudios *


----------



## Alicia_Neera

Hola!
Yo cuando trabajaba en una carpintería y me ocupaba de los diseños, plano y despieces, mi puesto en los papeles oficiales se llamaba Oficina técnica.

Cheers!


----------

